# Anti-Halloween Video



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Found this odd but funny video on youtube. I added to my Halloween video collection on youtube. Its an Christian anti-Halloween film. I'm not sure if its suppose to be real or not...anyways a good chuckle. Unless you are a Christian who hates Halloween....or maybe you will like it. I dunno.
Haha!*

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFS0gDXsgsA[/nomedia]


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

real or not had a good chuckle also, that's for posting it


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Is Halloween really that bad? cmon! hahaha


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I wasn't fast enough, it has been removed by the user! Bugger!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Probably for edit wow that was the most propaganda filled 8 minutes I have experienced in many a year. Oh yeah the last christian school that kicked me out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ya know, I'm a Christian, had three fathers who were ministers(mom widowed twice), each had various views on halloween, but *I* have never seen anything wrong with the holiday or dressing up for it in my life. Now That I'm married and have a son, we're out to celebrate it full force!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

I never did figure out the fear some people have about Halloween. This is the BIGGEST day/night of the year for us. I take the day off every year it is so special to me.

I have NEVER had a bad, upsetting, depressing, sad, annoyed Halloween. It has always been fun, fun, fun!!!! Can't say that about any of the other holidays.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

well... I give them credit, the voices are spot-on.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I think its super funny, but that disclaimer thing at the end was super weird lol


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I watched the first 3 minutes or so... it looks like some guys had some fun with one of those pamphlets that the fundies are always foisting on people outside of haunts at Halloween. I remember one group of them at a home haunt I was working at in my neighborhood a long time ago. Not only litterers (damned pamphlets everywhere) but some of the rudest most arrogant gits I've ever met. Somehow the guys doing the voices on this didn't sound like they were of the flock; they sounded more like regular guys doing a mock of it.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Whenever I hear of people who think Halloween celebrates the Devil and promotes Evil. I think they have a more active imagination than I do.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's one of those tracts...anti Halloween propoganda. Halloween has nothing to do with religion.


----------



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

*Is Halloween of the Devil? It depends on how you celebrate it!*

I only made it through the first 2 minutes, before turning it off. From what I saw, I can't imagine that a christian actually made that video. There seemed to be some sinister details only a disturbed person would compile.

I do think there's a line where Halloween celebration crosses a day to remember those who've passed before us with spooky ghosts and cobwebs versus gruesome displays of chainsaw massacres, hangings, witchcraft, and ceances.

Although I celebrate Halloween, I do it in a spooky manner with spider webs and pumpkins. When you're decorating with the gruesome stuff, I think you need to take a look at what you stand for and how others may percieve what your values are. If a christian has a ceance display in their yard, it's like condoning that. It portrays them as a hypocrit.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

sooooooooo sickie, you're a PK; that explains a LOT! JUST KIDDING! I'm married to one so I can tease ya. We celebrate as well, his ex forbade any celebrating at all (she actually chewed out one of her kids because he went trick or treating! from 100 miles away!)


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

that was interesting. some of the other stuff you have on you tube is pretty funny too!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I think that it was done "tongue in cheek" so to speak. If you look at some of the other clips by this person they are all pro Halloween. I believe that anything can be taken to extremes. Religion, animal rights, ACLU, litigation, overeating, undereating, etc., etc...anything. Moderation is the key!!! I think that he was making fun of the extremists.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah theres lots of good stuff on there...lookin for more stuff atm, but ant think of anything, drawing a blank.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Actually...I just uploaded it, didnt make it. hehehheh its my account but not my vid 



Beth said:


> I think that it was done "tongue in cheek" so to speak. If you look at some of the other clips by this person they are all pro Halloween. I believe that anything can be taken to extremes. Religion, animal rights, ACLU, litigation, overeating, undereating, etc., etc...anything. Moderation is the key!!! I think that he was making fun of the extremists.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

I remember one year at our haunt, someone put a Bible in the cauldron that held the candy. Unbelievable!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Some Christians can be so odd. No offence...I except all religion as a way of life for people and Im very understanding(...to an extent).
Its just, why push it on other people? Lets be understanding of *all *people. I dont go to church and sneak in jack-o-lanterns. Haunters are people to man!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Some Christian churches do celebrate Halloween, and raise funds with it, so obviously shunning Halloween is NOT part of Christian doctrine. Connecting Halloween with Satan is a viewpoint shared only by certain Christian factions and extremists...and we all know about religious extremists, don't we? I don't think Halloween is even mentioned in the Bible, so how can it be of the Devil? Makes no sense.

As far as the video goes, make no mistake. The comics depicting anti Halloween propoganda is REAL...Chick tracts are the most common. Notice the fliyng crank spider...how many of us have trap doors that lead to a satanic altar? LOL!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

For all the time I have celebrated Halloween not once did anyone approach me or my haunt with pamphlets or words. Of course, I also live in a town that transformed a Jewish Synagogue into a bar.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I live in the buckle of the bible belt, and I have no problems. 

Halloween isn't about anything other than having fun. Thanksgiving is to see your in laws. Christmas is for your family. Halloween is for your friends.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah i should have said "extremists". Theyre the odd ones.
LOL DW, into a bar? haha sounds like goodtimes!
and Slimy, thats a cute way of looking at it cause its true haha


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hi, Guys...Welcome to the laughing place!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm sorry dear lord for dressing up as a monster and getting candy from neighbors. It's the devils candy you know!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*LOL I found another one and added it, check it out it under 2 min.*

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFS0gDXsgsA[/nomedia]


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I like the shot of J.C. hangin' with Mel Gibson.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

hahah well u know J.C always about hangin with the celebs. Loves the paparazzi.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That was hilarious.
"doing drugs and getting ready for halloween" LOL!

That was the worst non sequitur I have ever heard.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*lol
I like how he thinks that children are going through all that to the point of hanging themselves and that its all related to Halloween. lol*


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Narrated by none other than Jack Chick himself! What a doofus. Why doesn't he decry Christmas? It's a pagan Holiday, because it celebrates Jesus' birthday, and celebrating birthdays is Pagan and Pagans aren't Christians! Ass. He needs to get a clue..People who like Halloween ARE NOT DEVIL WORSHIPERS!!! Just as people who like Christmas ARE NOT DEVIL WORSHIPERS!!
I hope he's reading this. I really do.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I need to stop watching these..they are just pissing me off.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Ha! See another one?*


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sure.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I've seen the light. 

I'm going to quit the forum and get rid of my props. 

Sorry people, but Satanic halloween is not for me anymore. 

I will miss you guys. 

If you want me to show you the way out of this, just get in touch.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

For whatever reason, I find those EXTREMELY funny!!!! Who would believe that?? they must be the most ignorant people on the planet if they take that garbage seriously. Too funny.   To each their own I guess.:jol: :jol:


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

slimy said:


> Well, I've seen the light.
> 
> I'm going to quit the forum and get rid of my props.
> 
> ...



hahahaha thats the funniest thing Ive heard this morning...then again i just woke up. But its still really funny.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I never understood the "devil worship" aspect to it.

Too many bad B movies?
Oh no....wait....I've got it!
Played their Led Zepplin and Hotel California lps backwards to many times!


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

slimy said:


> Well, I've seen the light.
> 
> I'm going to quit the forum and get rid of my props.
> 
> ...


So when did you say I can rid you of your props? I promis to destroy them for you...........


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello my children! I thought he was doing satain and it was goning to be a bate and switch but I guess he's not that smart.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

jodi said:


> sooooooooo sickie, you're a PK; that explains a LOT! JUST KIDDING! I'm married to one so I can tease ya. We celebrate as well, his ex forbade any celebrating at all (she actually chewed out one of her kids because he went trick or treating! from 100 miles away!)


LOL Yepper. You have permission to tease me at any time.  I get ta getcha back though! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

EvilQueen1298 said:


> I remember one year at our haunt, someone put a Bible in the cauldron that held the candy. Unbelievable!


Yeah, we get tracts with our kids trick or treating the neighborhood. I figure it's cool, as long as they don't "preach" their views verbally to us. In every other way they were nice. heh


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Some Christian churches do celebrate Halloween, and raise funds with it, so obviously shunning Halloween is NOT part of Christian doctrine. Connecting Halloween with Satan is a viewpoint shared only by certain Christian factions and extremists...and we all know about religious extremists, don't we? I don't think Halloween is even mentioned in the Bible, so how can it be of the Devil? Makes no sense.
> 
> As far as the video goes, make no mistake. The comics depicting anti Halloween propoganda is REAL...Chick tracts are the most common. Notice the fliyng crank spider...how many of us have trap doors that lead to a satanic altar? LOL!


Thisis fun! LOL Yep, our church actually puts on a haunted house to raise money for the church and charity.

Do I have to remove the satanic alter from under my trap door now?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

He must have shortened it. The one I just saw was only less than 2 minutes. Must have realized it was a but long winded.


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I never understood the "devil worship" aspect to it.
> 
> Too many bad B movies?
> Oh no....wait....I've got it!
> Played their Led Zepplin and Hotel California lps backwards to many times!


From what I understand it goes back to the Celtic/Wicca/various pagan religions. Back when Chistianity was being spread, it was spread in cities. Pagan comes from a Latin term, paganus meaning farmer or something country related (not sure). So pagan is closer to the term 'hick' than 'worshiper of many gods'.

So, you have many agricultural communities seeing the earth dieing around them, and they turn it spiritual. People in the urban centers do not understand it, so they mock it, claim it's the devil's work. "Either you are with Christ or you are with Satan".

So, since this is not a 'Christian' celebration, it MUST be Satanic. I'm sure these types would consider some of the Jewish holidays Satanic.

As for Halloween being a 'Christain' holiday, in a sense it is. The Catholic Church adopted Nov 1 as being a Holy Day (All Saint's Day) and the term Halloween is from All Hallows Eve and not the Celtic "Samhain".

For me, I decorate my house for Halloween for years and am slowly starting to do some lights for Christmas, often my keeping purple lights up from Halloween and adding gold. (I'm Catholic) For me, it's more important to decorate for Halloween because it is the one day that my neighbors come out and we interact. Christmas, people just drive by, or if I go to the "Griswold Family" level, they might stop and remain in their car.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

No thats my site lol the Halloween vid collection...please dont mistaken my youtube account for that goof! lol
I removed the first one cause I only wanted one up but this one was better so i replaced it. You can still find the other out there on the net. Search up Jack Chick Video or something...


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Forgive me Father, for I have sinned! To save my soul I must purge myself of all things Halloween. Yep, that should do it.

Forget all the hardened criminals out there actually doing horrific things to other people or animals (hey, I'm in Michael Vick territory), it's all about Halloween corrupting us into the devils den. Yep!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Michael Vick territory? 
Well at least your not in Robert 'willie' Pickton territory! 
But hes nothing compared to the celebration of Halloween.


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

I grew up in an extreme christian family that believes that Halloween is evil and of the devil. I didn't get to decorate, dress up or go trick or treating as a kid, we didn't pass out candy. In fact, we sat in the back side of the house with all the front lights out so that no one would know we were home. Now, it's my favorite holiday. I have only started doing the more extreme decorating (space limitations before) but I started really getting into the holiday several years ago. The past 3 or 4 years my enjoyment has grown into obsession. I blame my obsession on my family. Maybe if they had let me be a kid, I'd just ENJOY Halloween now, instead, I'm addicted. Not that I mind, I love my addiction.


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow, yeah, maybe a little too much personal stuff in that post. Oh well, yeah, I'm a freak for a reason.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

nope not enough.
haha
Thats odd how you became a huge fan coming from a childhood like that. I guess I can see how that would happen.


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay, so maybe some of it started with my own rebellion not starting until I was in my early/mid twenties, but still....


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

not completely off topic... the church of Christ in my community hosts "trick or trunk" where they provide a save environment (the parking lot) for kids to parade in costume and collect treats from church members - usually dispensed from the tailgate of their vehicle, hense the trunk part.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

My church has a Halloween party for the kids every year. None of our pastors have ever spoken against Halloween, and it was a surprise to me, when I got older, to find there were some churches that thought it was the devil's holiday. To me, Halloween has always been about putting on a costume, giving out candy, and spooking the neighbors a little.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Spooklights said:


> My church has a Halloween party for the kids every year. None of our pastors have ever spoken against Halloween, and it was a surprise to me, when I got older, to find there were some churches that thought it was the devil's holiday. To me, Halloween has always been about putting on a costume, giving out candy, and spooking the neighbors a little.


As it should be.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

NickG said:


> not completely off topic... the church of Christ in my community hosts "trick or trunk" where they provide a save environment (the parking lot) for kids to parade in costume and collect treats from church members - usually dispensed from the tailgate of their vehicle, hense the trunk part.


Oh don't get me started....:googly:


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahah!
Trunks... How many children get thrown in?!


----------



## Shadojack (Jul 4, 2006)

I wonder if that really was Jack Chick. If it was he sounds spookier than Christopher Lee in Dracula.

I want those 5 minutes of my like back Jack.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, it WAS Jack Chick..And he is one scary guy.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Dracula VS Halloween: _Starring The Rock, Rosario Dawson and Jack Chick!_


----------

